# [A] Antonidas | Der Hasenstall sucht gleichgesinnte



## JairedJoel (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

 

die Gilde Hasenstall sucht noch nette Mümmler, die mit uns gemeinsam die Gilde aktiv gestalten möchten.

 

Unser Ziel ist ein angenehmes Klima und ein gemütliches miteinander. Wir schätzen Zusammenhalt mehr als Erfolge und suchen auf diesem Wege Menschen die genau das auch möchten.

 

Familie, Beruf und Schichtarbeit sind uns bekannte Begriffe die wichtiger sind als das Spiel.

 

Allerdings ist dieses Spiel unser Hobby, in dem wir Spaß haben wollen. Ob nun beim questen, in Instanzen oder später im Raid. Man hat einfach mehr Gefallen daran mit Menschen die man kennt, als in anonymen Random Gruppen.

 

Für den Raid steht als grobes Ziel HC an. Falls es aber nur für NHC reicht, sollte es Dir nichts ausmachen.

 

Wir Suchen :

- Spieler die freundlich sind, über einen gepflegten Umgangston verfügen und Spaß verstehen

- Ts3 und den Gildenchat aktiv nutzen und nicht nur zu Raids

- Spieler die ihren Spielmittelpunkt auch zu uns legen und sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen

 

Falls Du Interesse am raiden hast, solltest Du:

- verantwortungsbewusst und kritikfähig sein

- zu angenommenen Terminen auch Raidfertig erscheinen oder rechtszeitig absagen

- Deine klasse verstehen bzw. bereit sein sie zu erlernen (wir unterstützen dich gerne dabei)

-Ausrüstungspflege (Verzauberungen & Sockelsteine) und Verstärkungen als selbstverständlich erachten

 

Uns sind auch jederzeit Neulinge, Wieder-, und Quereinsteiger willkommen.

 

Was wir Dir bieten möchten:

- eine Heimat

- eine Gemeinschaft die füreinander da ist

- Hilfestellungen wo du Sie brauchst

- einen respektvollen Umgang

- gemeinsame Events (z.B. Alte Erfolge, Mountfarmtouren, Haustierkämpfe, etc.)

- gemeinsame Instanzen von NHC bis Mythisch+

 

Was wir nicht wollen und auch nicht tolerieren werden:

- Unhöflichkeit

- Egoisten

- Leute die sich für perfekt halten

- Wenn dir Gegenstände/Progress wichtiger sind als eine Gemeinschaft bist du hier ebenfalls falsch

 

Lieber wachsen wir langsam als mit solchen Menschen zu spielen.

 

Wenn Dir das alles zusagt dann melde Dich doch einfach bei einem der folgenden Battle -Tags oder schreib jemanden im Spiel an:

 

Deutschi#21614

Samadhi#2412

JairedJoel#2669


----------

